# Grant's crack at it!



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

hey all as of march the first i will be 18 weeks out from my first show the 2010 mr lincolshire. i ws hoping to use the services of a prep coach but due to the way the way things are at the mo unfortunaly i will be going it alone. this is why i have given myself the extra weeks to diet and get ready,

stats at the mo are

weight-around 200lbs

height 5ft8

bf% not sure say 18%

will get some pics on soon as my avvy is a little old and i would like to think im a little bigger and leaner now!! will also go into detail on my diet training and gear use, got it all in my note book so will get it up on here.

so the plan is to obivously to get into the best shape of my life for the day,im hoping to come in at about 11.7 stone but if its less not fussed if its more then great. thats me so far will update when ever i get the chance.

thanks for ready

Grant


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

mr lincolnshire, sleaford, 3rd july...I will be there too


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck guys!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

right update time at last!! i am as of yesterday 19 weeks out, my training and diet for the prep are as follows.

monday,delts and tri's

seated dmbell or standing millatary press 4 sets

seated dmbell lat raises 3sets

front barbell or dmbell raises 3 sets

wide grip upright rows 3 sets

dmbell shrugs 4 sets

weighted dips 4 sets

lying skull crushers 3 sets

v bar push downs 3 sets

tuesday back and bi's

wide grip pull ups or pull downs 4 sets

bent over barbell rows 3 sets

deadlifts 3 sets

seated pully or machine rows 3 sets

standing barbell curlz 4 sets

incline dumbell curlz one arm at a time 3 sets

seated preacher or spider curlz 3 sets

thursday, chest and calves

flatbench dmbells 4 sets

incline barbell press 3 sets

incline dmbell flys 3 sets

cable crossovers 3 sets

seted calf raise 4 sets

standing calf raise 4 sets

friday, quads and hams

leg exstention 4 sets

squats 4 sets

legpress 4 sets

lying leg curlz 4 sets

seated one leg leg culz 4 sets

stiff leg deadlifts 4 sets

will post my diet and supps up 2 moz, heres sum pics as of 2nite weight is at 205lb bf% at a geuss about 18-20%, will post leg pics soon because battaries went in camera. thanx

Grant


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Good size to you mate fair play, and already pretty lean! Just remember to take it slow as your doing a quite long diet, don't wana diet away muscle! Any pics of your legs bro?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Just read reply concerning legs pic, should read properly before posting duhhhh lol


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

lol no worries m8, its not an excuse honest!! the camera went flat on me i though oh syte now there gonna think i darent put my legs on!! 2 moz mate for sure.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Haha no worries


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

right, diet i shall be doing is carb cycle consisting of 4 low days 2 medium and 1 reefeed.

typical medium day

breakfast

5 hole eggs

100g oats

300ml water

1 scoop of protien pwder all blended in to shake

9.30am

2 scoops of protein powder with water

100g oats

25g almonds

lunch

200g chicken or cod

200g sweet potatoe

25g almonds

pre wo 3pm

1 scoop protien powder

5g of creatine

5g of glutamine

1 bagel with peanut butter

post wo

same as pre but 4 rice cakes instead of bagel

tea 6pm

200g of chicken or cod

25g broc

2 tea spoons of flax seed oil

b4 bed

protien shake

25g almonds

totals

protein-280,300g

carbs-200g

fats-80-90g

low and reefed is the same just different portions

low day=100g carbs 300g protein 100g fat

supps

test e

tren e

winny

clen

eph+25

vit c

bcaa

green tea

multi vits

a few mor pics better quality i think!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

right today was chest and calves and had a wicked session

flat bb bench

60kg-20rps

80kg-12rps

100kg-10rps

140kg-8rps

incline bumbell press

40kg per arm 12 rps

45kg per arm 10 rps

58kg per arm 7 reps

peck deck 3 sets at 100kg

cable x overs 2 sets

standing calf raise

4 sets at 100kg

seated calf raise

4 sets at 75kg

felt really good pump on both bodyparts, now gonna rest for quads and hams tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

nice side chest :thumbup1: , overall a decent shape, a fair bit to come off but with 19 weeks should be ample time.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb :good luck grant diet is lookin good might borrow it:thumb:


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Testaholic said:


> nice side chest :thumbup1: , overall a decent shape, a fair bit to come off but with 19 weeks should be ample time.


thanx mate i figure about 40-45lb to come off what u reckon?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

rodrigo said:


> :thumb :good luck grant diet is lookin good might borrow it:thumb:


 weather it works is yet to been seen!!!

im not actually dieting til 16th of march but just weining myself into it at the mo.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i cut carbs a lot last year for hols and struggled with strength seem to have found a happy medium now but would like to be leaner


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah im expecting the lower carbs to effect my strength but not to fussed as long as i keep pushing 100% gota leave the ego at home from now on!!!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BIG GRANT said:


> thanx mate i figure about 40-45lb to come off what u reckon?


hard to say mate, try to go by how you look into of getting fixated on weight.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

oh yeah i am doing mate,just nice to have a number as a guid.i no numbers mean nothing on stage


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

right ive been real poor at keeping this journal so just a little update, 8 weeks into diet now and 11 weeks to show day, droped 21lb so far and everything is going good and feel as tho im on target, only things is the last week in the evenings ive felt as tho im gonna pass out and been getting cold shivers thatd that i had to sit down at asda the other night or fall down in the isle!! not sure what this is so jsut power through it. gonna post pics nxt week for some feed back and advice as i will be at the half way point then.

thanx

Grant


----------

